# New Chi option - What do you guys think?



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Unfortunately it didnt work out with Sugar but I have made contact with a breeder in Madrid via ukclassifieds who can ship here.
He has these two beautiful girls. They are 5 months old. I was looking for a sc but he accidentally sent me the lc pic instead of the sc!! I fell in love with the lighter coloured girl:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww what happened with Sugar?
Both of those pups are beautiful.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah, what happened with Sugar? :wave:


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Damien and I talked about it and decided it was gonna work out REALLY expensive, above the budget we had originally discussed and with us just getting married last month, christmas this month and wanting to put an offer on a new house its just a bit too much. This little girl is within our budget tho!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

why not just wait on the pups from Keenaughts they're actually in N. Ireland :? and it gives you time to prepare for a pup and you can actually go view the mum and pups before you get them


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Im just keeping my options open. When I emailed Wilma she said they are hoping to have pups next year but from the way I read the email I dont know whether she is sure. Im exploring all options, this is one of them!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I personally think if you can see a pup with it's mum and litter mates then it's the best thing umm also wouldnt a pup need to be quarentined or need a passport which usually means the dog would be 6 months by the time you get it if it was coming into the uk and isnt that just extra expense??


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Not anymore. There is a thing called the PETs Scheme which has certain countries on its list which it is available to. It basically means the quarantine is only 1 or 2 days to check the paper work and microchip. You can read more about this here:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/index.htm
It means that you could take your dog on holiday with you and back again without any problems so long as its one of the listed countries. 

I understand what you are saying about seeing the littermates and parents. One of my main issues with trying to find a pup is that I have a severe anxiety disorder, mainly social phobia which stops me going out in public alone. My husband works so my only real contact with people is online. I wont use phones either which again limits my chances. I get really bad panic attacks meeting people I dont know and so I cant work, medically signed off for over 2 years now. Im hoping that my new pup might help me a bit because I will want to take her for little walks and having her with me might help my recovery somewhat.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

:? I could be wrong but I still think the dog needs a passport to qualify for that with means rabies injections etc which all adds up. I know Lillo needed a passport, rabies injections and blood tests because Angela is taking him to Italy to live and thats within the EU.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

:wink: I say go for it, as long as you know they are healthy, and safe.... I love that blonde one too! :wave: :lol:


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I think its all the same thing, its travelling within europe generally from what I read. I dont know I could be wrong. 
I was already looking at shipping from the uk mainland anyways. I know how much stress it is - We had a family dog before and have to have him put through quarantine.
As I said this isnt a final option just another one im looking at.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I personally dont agree with shipping young animals but from what I read you need a passport which requires this:

to qualify for the PETS scheme, cats and dogs must meet the following before they leave the UK:


*	they must be implanted with microchip identification which meets the ISO specification.
*	They must be vaccinated against rabies (and given booster vaccinations as required). They must be at least 3 months old, and already implanted with a microchip before the first vaccination.
*	At least 30 days after the initial course of rabies injections is completed, they must be blood-tested to show that vaccination was successful, if they fail, they must be vaccinated and tested again.
*	Once your pet has been successfully blood tested, it will be able to re-enter the UK no less than 6 months after the date the blood sample was taken.
*	Following successful vaccination, they must have a health certificate signed by a veterinary surgeon holding LVI status, indicating that the above conditions have been met.
*	Some countries may demand a separate certificate to prove that your pet meets their requirements.

getting a pet passport isnt a quick thing, anyway that might help you if you decide to go thru with it, it's also relatively expensive from what I remember. I think it's the same when it comes to importing an animal might involve a longer wait due to our rabies regulations

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/owners.htm it's all written there but above is a more detailed breakdown of the required paperwork, tests and vaccinations required


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

WARNING!! I was just surfing the web for Chihuahua puppy pics and ran across the same picture from a breeder saying these two pups live in Richmond. How can they be here in the US and there in Madrid at the same time? Look here: http://www.mchenryonline.com/classifieds/sale/forsale.shtml


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

And here they are again! This time used as a pic for an ariticle. At least this guy's phone number is in the same area code as the US breeder in Richmond. These puppies are NOT in Madrid. WHAT A SCAM!!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh my, that does sound like something's wrong! Are there any protections or ways to tell if an online breeder is being honest in their posts?


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I think she's gorgeous.. she's already 5mos old so should travel better than a very young pup. If you can work it out I'd go for it.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Bijou said:


> WARNING!! I was just surfing the web for Chihuahua puppy pics and ran across the same picture from a breeder saying these two pups live in Richmond. How can they be here in the US and there in Madrid at the same time? Look here: http://www.mchenryonline.com/classifieds/sale/forsale.shtml


OMG those are the same dogs!!!

Oh please be careful....sounds very shady to me...Kinda like the dog my BIL got, they claimed it was 10 weeks and the vet just said it was only 6!! :shock: I so don't trust these breeders online...you just never know what you'll get....

Show the breeder this link and see what they have to say about it...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I think I showed people once before when american dogs pictures were being advertised to UK buyers saying they were in europe or africa. Thats why I always say buy off the KC or breed club lists.

edit to say: it's due to the demand in this country far outstripping the supply, at the end of the day it's best to wait on lists with reputable breeders then you know what your getting


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I remember that! I would never buy a dog I could not see first. I did once have a cat shipped but I knew 100 people who KNEW the breeder as she was really big in the cat show world. She sent me a really nice cat and a "friend" for the cat as well.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Bijou said:


> I remember that! I would never buy a dog I could not see first. I did once have a cat shipped but I knew 100 people who KNEW the breeder as she was really big in the cat show world. She sent me a really nice cat and a "friend" for the cat as well.


Thats why I said previously on this post if possible see the mum and siblings it doesnt just let you see where the pup came from but also an idea of temperiment of parents and often good breeders have dogs that are related to the pups *grandparents, aunts etc* and that really helps you see how your puppy could turn out, I waited 9 months for my 2 and it was so worth it as I got the dogs I wanted  If you can get on a list with a good reputable breeder why not wait the puppy is always worth it and you could have 20 years with them so why make a rash decision and whats a couple of months compaired to the years you get after


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thats horrible. i cant believe people do that. maybe as a way to prove that it is a scam is to ask for mroe pictures of the same 2 dogs from that breeder. obviously theyll have an excuse as to why they cant and then youll know. good luck with everything. your chi is out there waiting for u!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks, I already asked for more pics as I find it helps get rid of the liars. Im not making a rash decision. It isnt something im jumping into. The same with Sugar - I looked into getting her and realised it wasnt the right one for me so I backed down. I am looking for the right one but again thats why Im posting these posts. You guys already have chis and have much more experience with them. Im looking for your opinon. I will email him and ask him about that ad and see what he says. I have explained my situation, If I could just go out there and meet the breeders I would but as I have said it is REALLY difficult for me. I am waiting for treatment for my anxiety and am apparently on the top of the list - so the doc keeps telling me... I am really trying to go about this the wrong way.
I feel that some people opinions are that I am going about this the wrong way but yet arent taking into account my situation. I makes me feel like maybe I shouldnt get a dog at all.....


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Also, go to www.loot.com and look under the chihuahua ads.The pics are there too, stated as "library pictures" :shock:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Thanks, I already asked for more pics as I find it helps get rid of the liars. Im not making a rash decision. It isnt something im jumping into. The same with Sugar - I looked into getting her and realised it wasnt the right one for me so I backed down. I am looking for the right one but again thats why Im posting these posts. You guys already have chis and have much more experience with them. Im looking for your opinon. I will email him and ask him about that ad and see what he says. I have explained my situation, If I could just go out there and meet the breeders I would but as I have said it is REALLY difficult for me. I am waiting for treatment for my anxiety and am apparently on the top of the list - so the doc keeps telling me... I am really trying to go about this the wrong way.
> I feel that some people opinions are that I am going about this the wrong way but yet arent taking into account my situation. I makes me feel like maybe I shouldnt get a dog at all.....


Ok I'm taking this as aimed at moi but I 100% stand by what I said dogs are members of ur family and they are with you for many years so you have to make the right decision, if you have an anxiety or agrophobia problem I'm curious and not meaning to sound rude but how would you take your dog to the vet or to training classes or even out? if you cant manage to talk to a breeder how can you deal with things if you have a real problem or medical emergency. puppies arent toys you dont just get them shipped to your door like something you'd buy off ebay. I said dont rush into buying a dog for several reasons 1) you could end up with a dog with medical problems etc if you buy the first one your offered 2) often people who want quick sales and dont want to see you are puppy farmers in the uk every breeder I know wants to get to know the new owner of their puppy before 3) it's very beneficial to see where the puppy comes from and speak to the breeder as if something goes wrong they are the first person you turn to especially if you are new with the breed 4) You are best getting the best dog possible within your means and I dont mean about show quality and papers etc I mean a dog that is from a good breeder who knows their dog wont have any inherited medical problems, that is well bred for temperiment and is fit and healthy. 

I am aware the USA often works differently as it is a bigger place and pups are often shipped but I bet you with every person who got a puppy shipped if they were able to go see the pup with it's mum and litter they would have. Getting a puppy isnt something you rush into or buy the first one available it takes time and research. Anyway I apologuise if I offend anyone saying this but it is just my opinion and I am one of the people who stands 100% behind good, respectable breeders who breed for standard, personality and temperiment and I belive 1/2 the puppy mills wouldnt exhist if people researched more, if a chi is right for you then you will find the right one but take into consideration where the pup is from and what the breed is like. 

anyway rant over


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

It wasnt aimed specifically at you but yes your reply did hurt me a bit. I have researched and this isnt the first person I have been in touch with about it. I am also in touch (since a couple of days ago) a lady breeder in Co Limerick (southern ireland) who is expecting a litter at the end of jan/feb and have been asking her the same questions I have asked about the others. The only reason I havent posted about her is because I dont have any pics to ask what you guys think.
The vet I go to, who I use for all my rabbits and cats, does evenings for £5 extra than I would normally pay during the day and my hubby goes with me. I dont want to get a dog from a puppy mill or anything like that, thats the reason im posting here. I want advice but I want people to take into consideration my difficulties also.
Im glad you are willing to state why you say the things you have and that you are trying to get rid of those people who just want a fashion accessory. I have had a number of animals, as you know I have 4 rabbits, 3 cats and 2 gerbils at the moment. They are all precious to me and I treat them like my family. I was more excited about buying christmas pressies for them than anyone else! My auntie has a shih zhu which means I can drive up to her house and walk my dog with her. Plus my hubby will go with me in the evenings when he gets home from work. I have already solved all the animal emergancy issues as I already have my cats and have had problems with one of them, she became ill when we first got her. My husbands work knows about my difficulties and because he works in a call centre team its ok for him to get into work 30 mins late so we can take one of them to the vet if we need to.
I dont think you are rude for asking how I get around these issues - its the same for someone who is blind or deaf. It is a disability. I deal with my life in different ways.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those pups are beautiful! I want a lc soooo bad! lol It's too bad it's just one big scam on some part. I wonder where they actually are. Probably more likely they're in Richmond huh? That's so sad. I agree, you shouldn't trust breeders you meet on the net. I trusted a girl who I got Lina from who claimed she was just moving but I think she was actually a byb and she also told me she was older than she was (only by a couple months, but still...). Then again, when my bf got Boss the lady told him he was 8wks and he turned out to be 6wks. It's just awful. Luckily he came to a home that was aware that he was too tiny and I knew what to do. Otherwise he might have had problems or something. You know? With so many bad breeders out there, you can never trust anyone. With the way the puppy market (sounds bad but you know what I mean) is these days, there are TONS of breeders just out to make a buck. I wanna shoot 'em.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I wasnt implying the fashion acessory side as such basically you wouldn't be here asking for assistance if that was so, In the last year the amount of puppy farmed chis (I'd say most of epupz is now) has become rediculous I've heard of lots of people being sold cross pups as pure bred and sick puppies and all the prices are rediculous. I said try and buy from a breeder on one of the lists cos usually they charge less and you'll actually get a chihuahua thats been well looked after and trust me there is nothing more heartbreaking than losing a puppy. Also the sick puppies sold end up costing a fortune in vets bills and insurance wont pay if the puppy is sick when you buy them. I know it's hard to wait but I will say if a good breeder is offering you a puppy then wait and take it as the best thing you can have is a knowledgable breeder around if you need help.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I am prepared to wait for the right one. Thats why im exploring so many options. I have looked into 4 different pups in the last month and 3 of them have been wrong and I havent gone there. I dont want to get a bad pup, thats why im here and posting and trying to get to know you guys. I just want people to understand its not as easy for me to just go out there and see a breeder. I cant even phone them. Thats why im looking online because emailing is one thing I can do. If I didnt care I would have just gone ahead and bought the first puppy I saw. I havent. Im trying to say im not just some random looking to get a puppy fast. Im looking to get the right one. I just asked for help. I find this all very difficult, even online. I dont like being confronted. heh I have probably smoked about 1/2 pack typing these but thats my life, I deal with how it is best I can. I just wanted to explain my situation to you. I wont be going any further down this road now I know about the whole richmond thing. It was just one option I looked into.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I didnt think I was being confrontational more expessing an opinion but also aiding you in not making a bad decision, I'd hate for anyone else to go thru what it's like losing a puppy and with him it was an accident not cos he was sick, but it is best to get a dog from the best place possible to avoid problems like some people have had with sick puppies, puppies being sold to young and getting ill or dogs with inherited problems due to careless breeding.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

As I said, I appreciate that. It was awful when my dog died and I wouldnt want to go through that unessesarily. I want to get the best I can, thats why Im exploring so many options so I can see what is out there.
Maybe I am just rather more sensitive, what I should have said is I felt I was being confronted. I am sensitive to things like that because of the anxiety - its a mal-function in my brain which makes me react when there is no danger. It is triggered by certain things like being out in public alone but sometimes by things like this as well. 
I appreciate what you are trying to do, I just felt that the way you did it was a bit harsh - I know you were just trying to get the point across and that it was in my best interests. I just wish you could have phrased it differently. I felt attacked - yes it could have been all in my head but thats how I felt. I just wanted to tell you. Im not trying to be rude or say you are wrong.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I understand hun I used to have panic attacks for years till I was 21 sooo I know where your coming from but it does get better with the right treatment, I hope you do find the right chi for you but trust me if you get the right puppy for you, you'd reap the rewards later, you also might be better getting a quiter pup from a breeder as I dunno if you could handle hyperness lol I can hardly handle captain hyper (stitch) as it is. A good breeder will make sure the pups personalities are suited to the owners  anyway as I said good luck sorry if I sounded harsh as I said it was my opinion and good luck :wave:


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I have been signed off now for nearly 3 years and its so frustrating. One of my cats, Ebony, who was the one who was sick is the most hyper cat EVER! She never seems to sleep, totally abnormal cat behaviour. The other 2 have their cat naps all the time but Ebony is crazy! She got ill when we got her and because she was vomiting and had diarreah she wasnt gaining any weight. We had her at the vets 3 times for it. It cleared up by itself and we were never sure what it was but it has stunted her growth badly. Its funny tho, she is half the size she should be - only about 1/3 size of Harley who came from the same house different litter. She is a week older than him but she RULES the house!! The hyperness of Ebony I have found to be good because Im not out so much I sometimes have a lot of excess energy which means I find it hard to sleep too but I can play with her lots which is good for that! I just nipped downstairs to play with them. I got them a cat stocking for christmas with random treats and toys in from Pets At Home and one of the things said fishy treats, I opened the bag and there are these DRIED fish in it, like FULL fish, heads and everything and they STINK - Harley (who is our boy) loves them, in fact he just loves his food!! Ebony keeps batting them round the room and we just lost one under the cooker - which im sure if we dont get it out will stink the house out!!
The communication with Norma has been great, I found her on champdogs and she has both a sc and a lc preggers at the moment so I know I will have options with her. Plus the hubby said we can take a weekend and drive down there - it will be about 5 hrs in the car probably. She is expecting the litters around the end of Jan start of Feb - its my birthday at the end of Jan so maybe I can even get Damien to buy me one as a birthday pressie although he is taking me to paris for it . If that doesnt pan out Wilma (keenaughts) should know by then if she is expecting or not and then I can look into that option more. As I said I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh and Norma said of the sc parents the mum is brown and white and dad is blue and white. This is the dad Tiago:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Bijou said:


> I would never buy a dog I could not see first. I did once have a cat shipped but I knew 100 people who KNEW the breeder as she was really big in the cat show world. She sent me a really nice cat and a "friend" for the cat as well.


Sugar.Geisha,

I said this because it's just as easy for me to go visit the dog before I buy it. We have a few Chi breeders here and I could easily get one after visiting the dog and breeder. I even know 2 Chi breeders.

However, the cat I wanted was a Tonkinese and I cannot get one here. There are no breeders in Nebraska so I had no choice but to get one out of state and have it shipped (I can't travel very long distances for health reasons). It worked out fine. But like I said she had a wonderful reputation and I knew a lot of people who knew her so I wasn't concerned. But I was afraid she'd send me a brat instead of a sweetheart!! :wink:


----------



## boodatel (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi, I got my little nelson from a breeder in Ireland, he bought him over to me, I had spoken to the breeder a lot on the phone, as well as kept in touch via emails. I think i was very lucky, as Nelson has no health problems at all, i will definately get another puppy from the same breeder when im ready to get another Chi, it worked out well for me.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Boodatel who was it? I have been in touch with Norma Healy from Co Limerick and Wilma from Keenaughts


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

http://members.tripod.com/sliabh_cats/lestatt_kennels.htm here's another Irish breeder for you, not sure if you're in touch with them or not

also this might help it's the irish breed club number and address sadly I cant find an email for them, If you call them or get someone to on your behalf you should be able to get breeder details and possibly the puppy register details

Chihuahua Club of Ire. 
Mrs M. Thorpe
Whispering Winds,Garristown,
Co. Dublin (01-8354154)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

boodatel said:


> Hi, I got my little nelson from a breeder in Ireland, he bought him over to me, I had spoken to the breeder a lot on the phone, as well as kept in touch via emails. I think i was very lucky, as Nelson has no health problems at all, i will definately get another puppy from the same breeder when im ready to get another Chi, it worked out well for me.


are we ever gonna see recent piccys of Nelson  I only remember the one when he was teeny.


----------



## lucyd (Dec 29, 2005)

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Boodatel who was it? I have been in touch with Norma Healy from Co Limerick and Wilma from Keenaughts


Hi Sugar.Geisha, I've never posted before but I just wanted to let you know that I got my puppy from Norma Healy about two months ago and she was an absolute pleasure to deal with. I was originally looking for a smoothcoat female but she had a longhair female who was ready to go and I just couldn't resist!

I'd be happy to send you some pics or I could try to post them in the picture forum if you'd like.

I also contacted Mrs Thorpe and she has a 2 year waiting list for smoothcoats.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

lucyd said:


> Sugar.Geisha said:
> 
> 
> > Boodatel who was it? I have been in touch with Norma Healy from Co Limerick and Wilma from Keenaughts
> ...


Thank you so much!! Norma has been great at keeping me up to date and giving me plenty of info. She even said she could meet me (if I take one of her pups) in dublin to save me driving to limerick. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Duh I should have read your info - you are in dublin!! Thats so cool, maybe when I get my chi we can have irish meets  I would love to see pics of your baby!! She is due 2 litters end of jan/start of feb so im really excited!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Without being confrontational at all i have to say i couldnt agree with more with Nemochi`s excellent advice! I also cant stress enough how important it is to see the puppy in its own home environment with its mother. I simply wouldnt buy a dog if i couldnt do this. I also dont agree with shipping young dogs either.
I wish you luck with finding your puppy, and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Seren I am in contact with a lady called Norma now who is a breeder in Co Limerick and will get to see the parents. She is due two litters end of jan, start of feb time


----------

